# Expensive bottom board screens!



## MLW (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm wanting to make some screened bottom boards, but can't find any small mesh screen locally. Looked on line and found some available from Greenbeehives, BUT, the price for two screens is $18.00, plus shipping, totals $27.50. That seems to be too expensive to me when Mann Lake is selling complete screened bottom boards with pull out tray for $26.95. Am I missing something here?

Merle


----------



## ArtSmart (Sep 29, 2012)

Google hardware cloth #8. Sears got it for $13 plus $9 shipping. Jackson Wire 1/8x36x10 Redi-Roll Hdwe Cloth (10 is in ft.)


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Brushy Mountain sells#8 hardware cloth by the foot:
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/8-Mesh-Hardware-Cloth-1-Linear-Ft/productinfo/539/


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I have been happy with Carmack Bee supply. http://www.carmacksupply.com/

They appear to be having some trouble with flooding near them that could delay things, but I've ordered from them twice and have been very happy. If you were to order 10 of them assembled they would be 9$ each + 32$ shipping for an average price of 12.20 each. Granted you might not need 10, but even at 5 the cost per is like 15$ I think. If you assemble them yourself they are even cheaper.


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

Go to Lowe's and buy #8 Hardwar cloth. U can get a whole roll for less than that.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Go to Lowe's and buy #8 Hardwar cloth

If the Lowes in your area stock #8 hardware cloth, count yourself among the fortunate few. Many Lowes stores do not offer this item. Anyone have a link to this item at a Lowes store?

Some Ace Hardware stores do stock #8 hardware cloth, but it seems to be a local option. The Ace near me does not carry it.


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

the reason for the expense is that it is not #8. It is #6, which is much harder to find. #8 may still be too smal for the adult hive beetles to fall through. #4 is too big and bees can get stuck. #6 is about perfect, but really hard to find.

I make my own, but really like the all plastic trays with basically a cover made out of the same stuff as a propolis trap. You can also use #4, and overlap it so that the wires cross each other, making slits. That will keep the bees out of the tray, but still allow the adult beetles to run down.

Rob.


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

I am with Radar Sidetrack....I have never been able to get #8 hardware cloth a Lowe's. I have always purchases mine at a Tru-Value hardware store.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> the reason for the expense is that it is not #8. It is #6, which is much harder to find. 

Oops!  RobWok is correct. Here's the description of the wire from the "bare Kit" page, the assembled version is linked below:


> This is just the *#6 .035 mesh *cut to size and the aluminum tray with cypress face plate. You furnish the wood and fasteners for the screen bottom board the tray goes into. instructions are found on the DIY page.
> http://www.greenbeehives.com/ipk-small-hive-beetle-trap-assembled-and-painted.html


----------



## ArtSmart (Sep 29, 2012)

RobWok said:


> the reason for the expense is that it is not #8. It is #6, which is much harder to find. #8 may still be too smal for the adult hive beetles to fall through. #4 is too big and bees can get stuck. #6 is about perfect
> Rob.


#6 is perfect if you make a pollen trap. The reason I know that is because I used to have my bottom boards covered with #6 hardware cloth. If I would put an empty tray under it would be full of pollen. Oil tray would be full of dead bees. It might also be dependent of genetics. If your bees are slightly bigger, may be they would not be able to get through. But it is actually recommended to use #6 hardware cloth for pollen traps.

If you say that your adult hive beetles get stuck in #8 hardware cloth you need to stop feeding them. Such beetle would be a sight to behold. At that point you've got a bigger problem. On the other hand if your bees get stuck in #4 hardware cloth may be you don't. You bees would be a match for those #8 beetle (which at that point you can't honestly call the _*small*_ hive beetle ) You need to stop feeding them as well.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Lowes and Home Depot and any self-respecting farm supply store ought to be more than happy to order you a roll of #8 screen wire. The only down side is it comes in 50' lengths, which is no problem for me. My last purchase was $64 which is a little more than a buck a foot, and given the hassle of ordering, I ordered two rolls. My locally-owned ACE hardware store will sell it to me by the foot for about $3.25 per foot.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Or you can just order it online

http://www.google.com/shopping/prod....r_qf.&bvm=bv.48293060,d.eWU&biw=1280&bih=593


----------



## j.kuder (Dec 5, 2010)

heres where i got it free shipping

http://www.amazon.com/Redi-Roll-Har...rds=Redi-Roll+Hardware+Cloth,+1/8+x+48"+x+10'


----------



## jersbees (Jun 24, 2013)

Check out the little hardware stores in your area. There are going to be a few who have a dusty roll on a shelf somewhere.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

One of our local ace hardware stores will order anything that is in their online catalog, and have it in the store in a few days with no shipping charges. So it's probably a matter of getting someone that gives a flip to help you.


----------



## luthier58 (Jun 9, 2013)

Local Lowe's, Home Depot, Ace, and True-Value in the Memphis area stock hardware cloth no smaller than #4, and obviously the window-screen material is far too small. Colonial Hardware (independent store) next to Bass Pro off Macon have #8 galvanized on a 3-ft. roll, I bought 10 ft. for $2.29/ft. Pretty sure you have to go there, but http://www.colonialhardwareinc.com/


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Ace HW stocks it by the foot.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Use stainless steel security mesh as in front doors.


----------



## Spinner (Jun 2, 2013)

The best price I've found is at Toolking.com. Various lengths and widths. I buy in 24" wide 50' rolls for my bottom board and bee vac projects. Shipping is fast and reasonable. 

http://www.toolking.com/search/?q=1%2F8-in+hardware+cloth


----------



## mlsthmpsn (Feb 23, 2012)

I found #8 hardware cloth by the foot at a True Value....after checking about 5 other of my "best option" locations. Then a week later, found Oxalic acid in the same True Value after, once again, exhausting my best options....Go figure. 

Good news is that I have a new best option.


----------



## Ray Bayless (Sep 1, 2010)

From what I'm reading here you want 8 mesh hardware cloth. I was able to find small rolls at True Value. I purchased a roll of 6 mesh from Argus Steel. This is galvanized steel .035 size wire, pretty stiff material. I use it for my SHB bottom board traps. The consistency of the weave leaves something to be desired. I have also found that the size of the adult beetles vary. I think gender is the reason. I have found aluminum 6 mesh here http://www.twpinc.com/wire-mesh/TWPCAT_30/p_006X006A0350W36T
My next purchase will be the aluminum. It looks very similar to the screen available from Green Bee.


----------



## Dave1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> > Go to Lowe's and buy #8 Hardwar cloth
> 
> If the Lowes in your area stock #8 hardware cloth, count yourself among the fortunate few. Many Lowes stores do not offer this item. Anyone have a link to this item at a Lowes store?
> 
> Some Ace Hardware stores do stock #8 hardware cloth, but it seems to be a local option. The Ace near me does not carry it.


They call it screen wire. They sell it to cover gutters and such. I got an50 ft roll. Was reasonably cheap. Cant remember cosrt


----------

